# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Rozcięcia na wargach sromowych- nikt nie potrafi pomóc...

## milena1990

Witam serdecznie!
Od kilku miesięcy spotykam się z nawracającym problemem pękających warg sromowych od wewnętrznej strony, rany są różnej długości od 5 mm do 3 cm, wyglądają jak płytko ciete ranki żyletką. Pojawiają się na obu wargach sromowych, niesymetrycznie, jak i również między wejściem do pochwy, a odbytu. Byłam już tym problemem u dwóch ginekologów, natomiast żaden nie wiedział co to jest i przepisywali mi maści typu Clotrimazol czy Bepanten- oczyściwście nic mi to nie pomagało. Rany niesamowicie pieką, bolą, swędzą. Próbowałam wykluczyć wiele powodów powstawania ran. Pojawiają się one od pół roku, od kiedy zaczęłam nosic krążek antykoncepcyjny, z tym, że częstotliwość pojawiania się uprzykrzających życie ran wyglądała następująco:
1 miesiąc noszenia krażka (lipiec)- bez żadnych objawów
2 miesiąc noszenia krażka (sierpień)- pierwsze objawy 
3 miesiąc noszenia krażka (wrzesień)- wciąż trwające objawy
4 miesiąc noszenia krażka (październik)- bez żadnych objawów
5 miesiąc noszenia krażka (listopad)- bez żadnych objawów
6 miesiąc noszenia krażka (grudzień)- kolejne pojawienie się ran
Nie wiem czy to ma coś wspólnego z noszeniem krążką, ponieważ problem pojawia się neregularnie... Wykluczyłam już zarażenie się czymś od parneta, ponieważ od kilku tygodni nie współżyję, a problem kilka dni temu wrócił. Nie chodze na publiczne baseny, nie siadam na obce sedesy, dbam o higiene używając płynów do podmywania z kwasem mlekowym. Nie jest to również grzybica, bo żadne czopki, maści, leki na grzybice nie pomagają. Zauważyłam również inną wydzieline z pochwy niż zawsze, żółtawą. Używałam już czopków typu Gynalgin, żel i tabletki ProVag, maść nagietkową, maść z propolisem, maść Clotrimazol, czopki Iladian, maść z antybiotykiem Neomecyne i Detromecyne, robię nasiadówki z Vagosanu, rumianku, kory dębu- niestety NIC mi nie pomoga... Po prostu przechodzi z czasem po 3 tygodniach męczarni, nieregularnie, nie wiadomo po czym... 2 tygodnie jest w porządku i znów pojawia się problem. Oczywiście nosze pelne majtki tylko z bawełny od momentu, kiedy pojawił się problem. Jest to strasznie męczące, nie ma mowy o żadnym wspolzyciu podczas pojawiania się problemu, jestem rozdrażniona i wrazliwa. Nie mogę sobie już z tym poradzić, bo nikt nie wie jak mi pomóc, a ja męczę się z tym już pół roku... Bardzo proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo współczuje, bo widze, że problem jest nietypowy, dokuczliwy i trudny do rozwiązania. Gama leków i preparatów które nie pomogły tez jest juz dość pokaźna. Zastanawiam sie na preparatem, który stosuje sama, co prawda ja mam inny problem-suchość ale z tego co wiem to Hydrovag ma szerokie spektrum zastosowania. Zawiera składnik, który przyczynia sie do szybszego gojenia ran, stosowany jest po zabiegach ginekologicznych, regeneruje nabłonek pochwy, nawilża i przywraca prawidłowe pH pochwy. Stosuje sie go przez 7 dni, poźniej możesz stosowac go doraźnie. Spróbuj, może Ci pomoże, jest bez recepty.

----------


## Wiolanta

A czy ginekolog robił wymazy na posiew z tych pęknięć i z pochwy? Może jednak przyczynia się do tego jakiś chorobotwórczy drobnoustrój. Łykaj lacibios femina z dwoma szczapami bakterii kwasu mlekowego, by wzmocnił biocenozę pochwy, której równowaga zapewni Ci ochronę przed infekcjami intymnymi i smaruj okolice intymne żelem lacibios femina. Zawiera kwas mlekowy i ma pH 4.5, dzięki czemu zakwasza skórę okolic intymnych i chroni przed infekcjami grzybiczymi. A obecna w nim chlorheksydyna działa bakteriobójczo. Złagodzi pieczenie i swędzenie, nawilży. Jest bardzo łagodny i hypoalergiczny (bez SLS, SLES, PEG), więc Cię nie podrażni. I trzymam kciuki za to, by problem szybko się skończył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie!
> Od kilku miesięcy spotykam się z nawracającym problemem pękających warg sromowych od wewnętrznej strony, rany są różnej długości od 5 mm do 3 cm, wyglądają jak płytko ciete ranki żyletką. Pojawiają się na obu wargach sromowych, niesymetrycznie, jak i również między wejściem do pochwy, a odbytu. Byłam już tym problemem u dwóch ginekologów, natomiast żaden nie wiedział co to jest i przepisywali mi maści typu Clotrimazol czy Bepanten- oczyściwście nic mi to nie pomagało. Rany niesamowicie pieką, bolą, swędzą. Próbowałam wykluczyć wiele powodów powstawania ran. Pojawiają się one od pół roku, od kiedy zaczęłam nosic krążek antykoncepcyjny, z tym, że częstotliwość pojawiania się uprzykrzających życie ran wyglądała następująco:
> 1 miesiąc noszenia krażka (lipiec)- bez żadnych objawów
> 2 miesiąc noszenia krażka (sierpień)- pierwsze objawy 
> 3 miesiąc noszenia krażka (wrzesień)- wciąż trwające objawy
> 4 miesiąc noszenia krażka (październik)- bez żadnych objawów
> 5 miesiąc noszenia krażka (listopad)- bez żadnych objawów
> 6 miesiąc noszenia krażka (grudzień)- kolejne pojawienie się ran
> Nie wiem czy to ma coś wspólnego z noszeniem krążką, ponieważ problem pojawia się neregularnie... Wykluczyłam już zarażenie się czymś od parneta, ponieważ od kilku tygodni nie współżyję, a problem kilka dni temu wrócił. Nie chodze na publiczne baseny, nie siadam na obce sedesy, dbam o higiene używając płynów do podmywania z kwasem mlekowym. Nie jest to również grzybica, bo żadne czopki, maści, leki na grzybice nie pomagają. Zauważyłam również inną wydzieline z pochwy niż zawsze, żółtawą. Używałam już czopków typu Gynalgin, żel i tabletki ProVag, maść nagietkową, maść z propolisem, maść Clotrimazol, czopki Iladian, maść z antybiotykiem Neomecyne i Detromecyne, robię nasiadówki z Vagosanu, rumianku, kory dębu- niestety NIC mi nie pomoga... Po prostu przechodzi z czasem po 3 tygodniach męczarni, nieregularnie, nie wiadomo po czym... 2 tygodnie jest w porządku i znów pojawia się problem. Oczywiście nosze pelne majtki tylko z bawełny od momentu, kiedy pojawił się problem. Jest to strasznie męczące, nie ma mowy o żadnym wspolzyciu podczas pojawiania się problemu, jestem rozdrażniona i wrazliwa. Nie mogę sobie już z tym poradzić, bo nikt nie wie jak mi pomóc, a ja męczę się z tym już pół roku... Bardzo proszę o pomoc...


Witaj,
Po dacie patrząc jest to dawny temat, mam jednak nadzieję, że to przeczytasz i że znalazłaś rozwiązanie na swój problem i możesz coś poradzić. Mam identyczny problem już od kilku lat. Jakbym czytała swoje słowa. Raz jest lepiej raz gorzej. Leki jakie stosowałaś ja też przerobiłam. Bawełniana prasowana bielizna itd. Nie ma znaczenia czy współżyję czy nie. Czasem jest tak, że ciężko się podmyć aby znowu nie "rozerwać" skóry. Pęka też kierunku odbytu oraz sam odbyt. (nie mam żadnych problemów z wypróżnianiem). Ginekolog nic nie pomógł. Ja od 10 lat stosuję spiralę Mirenę. Jeśli masz jakieś rozwiązanie, proszę podziel się wiedzą. 
Bezsilna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam ten sam problem z córką 7 letnią, leczy i walczymy z tym już 1,5 roku. Jestem po kilku wymazach u ginekologa, każdy ok, po badanich kału po kątem pasozytów i innych żyjątek, dodatkowo 2  testy szkiełkowe na owsiki też negatywne ale dla pewności i tak dostała córka Zentel na wszelki wypadek jakby jakimś cudem owsiki nie wyszły w badaniu... Nie działa nic! Smarowana już sterydami, maściami robionymi za zamóienie, typowymi na zapalenia kobiece, maściami gojącaymiu z kwasem hialuronowym, przeciwhistaminowymi, nawet dostała hormon do przesmarowywania na wygojenie ran... nie działą nic! Badanie moczu - idealne ! badania krwi idealne! Wróciliśmy do środków piorący dla dzidziusów- też nie pomaga, nasiadówki w ziołach też nie pomaga! Jestem po wizytach u  alergolog ów i dermatologów, kolejną wizyte u super specjalist dermalotoga mam za tyzień, a dodatkowo za miesiać testy skórne u dermalologa...liczę że może choć pojawi się śwaitło w tunelu choć przyznam że trace już nadzieje i brak mi pomysłów gdzieszukać pomocy :-( Jakby ktoś wpadł na jakiś pomysł to chętnie poczytam Wasze sugestie... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie tak bylo po antybiotyku, rany i rany na wargach w pochwie. To grzybica. Tyle,ze nie typowa tylko polekowa. Dostalam fluconazol przez 8 mcy-dopiero pomoglo.

----------


## KobietawSieci

a moze to uczulenie na proszek, płyn do płukania, mydło lub inne takie rzeczy
sprawdzałyście to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a moze to uczulenie na proszek, płyn do płukania, mydło lub inne takie rzeczy
> sprawdzałyście to?


Sprawdzałam już chyba wszystko, bieliznę piorę tylko ręcznie w szarym mydle. Próbowałam nawet prać w tym produkcie do higieny intymnej ph 5,5. Tylko bawełniana i prasowana! Produkty do higieny intymnej tylko z apteki itd. Nasiadówki w Wagosanie byly ok. ale jak tylko przerwałam wszystko wcześniej czy później wracało. W internecie wyczytałam też, że pomagają nasiadówki w sodzie oczyszczonej. Ona zmienia ph. ale żadnych zmian. Kupiłam srebro koloidalne. Przemywałam się przez dwa tygodnie ale nie widziałam poprawy. Przyszło mi ostatnio do głowy, żeby odstawić wszelkie płyny do higieny intymnej bo gdzieś wyczytałam że to wcale nic dobrego. Dziś jest 5 dni i nie wiem czy to zbieg okoliczności ale jest lepiej. Kupiłam prawdziwe szare mydło. Zobaczę co będzie dalej.
Napiszę za jakiś czas o efektach.
Pozdrawiam,
Bezradna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to ani nie grzybica (córka miała robione 3 razy posiew) - jest czysto, poza tym ją to nie swędzi, nie piecze...tylko pęka skóra, czerwieni się, a jak peknie to lekko podkrwawia i wiadomo że wtedy lekko boli. Proszki i mydła wymienione już na wszytskie możliwe, włącznie z powrotem na jepy, lovelle i płatki mydlane, nawet szare mydło. Mysie to samo, wszystkim możliwym, kilkoma najdelikatniejszymi do higieny intymnej , białym jeleniem, szarm mydłem, nawet przez tydzień myłam ją tylko samą wodą by wykluczyć wszystko...byo jeszcze gorzej!  Jak pisałam miałam planowana wizyte u innej dermatolożki...i podejrzewa że to Łuszczyca... Po chyba 15 wizycie u lekarzy specjalistów zdaje się mamy punkt zaczepienia. Dostała pumifucort na zaleczenie, potem Belcure i jeszcze jakieś cudo...póko co doprowadzam do ładu ją kąpielami z solą, maścią nagietkowa, (bo tak polecają ludzie na forum) i chyba rzeczywiście jest lepiej...wiec zdaje się PAni doktor trafiła... ale wcale mnie to nie pociesza bo końca drogi nie widać...jak to z łuszczyca a wycinka z tego miejsca nie pobiorą by mieć 100% pewności...wiec leczyć sie bedziemy metoda prób i błędów. Moze testy skórne nam pomogą ustalić na co ma alergie i po wykluczeniu\ograniczeniu alergenów bedzie choć ciut lepiej.. Jak nastąpi zmiana na plus to się tu odezwe, może komuś nasza historia i diagnoza pomoże. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

maść nagietkowa na noc na zmiane z protopic zdziałała cuda. Skór wróciła do normy, jest idealna  :Smile:  nareszcie!  smarujemy kazdym 1x dziennie.. No to zdaje sie mamy pewna diagnoze... ŁUSZCZYCA!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ponownie,
Pisałam, że po jakimś czasie podzielę się z wami spostrzeżeniami. 
Odstawiłam wszystkie płyny do higieny intymnej i na prawdę jest lepiej!!! Od przejścia tylko na szare mydło jest już prawie trzy miesiące. Używam go w  bardzo minimalnej ilości. Przeszły mi w końcu zewnętrzne stany zapalne i te nieszczęsne pęknięcia. Oprócz tego smaruję się praktycznie cały czas kremem Bephanten. Czas pokaże co będzie dalej. Wydaje mi się, że te płyny tak wyjaławiają skórę, że jest wrażliwa chyba na wszystko.
Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia 
(Nie)bezradna  :Wink:

----------


## MartaWu

Z tego co wiem, to takie pęknięcia mogą być spowodowane suchością (która bardzo wiąże się ze stosowanymi płynami do higieny intymnej, które często dodatkowo wysuszają). Może też być powiązane z wielkością ekhm partnera  :Smile:  Chociaż nie widziałam tych zmian, to nie należy też z góry odrzucać łuszczycy i radziłabym również sprawdzić ph wydzieliny. Jeśli odbiega od normy, to również może skutkować pęknięciami.

----------


## maria-i-maria

moja córka ma 4 lata i bardzo często się uskarża na pieczenie okolic intymnych od dawna, dziś pęknięcia były tak duże, że pojawiły się ślady krwi. Dwa bardzo skuteczne sposoby likwidowania objawów, jakie znalazłam przez długi czas walki z tym problemem to Purelan i maść ozonowa - oba delikatne i b. skuteczne. Potrzebuję pomocy w dotarciu do przyczyny i wyleczeniu, nie zaleczeniu. Dlaczego pęknięcia nawracają? 
Podzielcie się pomysłami, proszę.
Maria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Was ponownie, to ja mam 7 łatki z łuszczycą, pisałam kilka postów wyżej nasza historię. Poszłam krok dalej ta łuszczyca bo mnie męczyło z czego to pierunstwo, to alergia tylko nie wiedziałam na co..wiedziałam że to nie koniec poszukiwań, chciałam dojść do źródła. Umowilam córkę na testy alergiczne dzieki wspanialej pani dermatolog w katowichach, na panel skórny na plecach. Okazało się że córka ma bardzo silne uczulenie na nikiel!!!! Odstawilismy duuuza większość produktów które jadła wlaaaasnie z niklem (sporo tego było mimo wszystko) i bez niczego, bez leków, maści skórka zagoila się po tygodniu!!!!!! Byłam w szoku!!!! Do dziś mamy z tym spokój!!! Do końca życia będę wdzięczna pani dermatolog za wyleczenie bo to właśnie ona się nie poddawała i chciała dojść do źródła problemu a nie tylko pozbyć się problemu i zaleczac, smarować, łykać leki.. Zróbcie kobietki testy i będziecie wszystko wiedzieć. Tam też jest panel na środki chemiczne, detergenty itd.

----------


## Milqa

Ja mam Teraz takie rozcięcia na wargach sromowych większych. Ale kiedyś tez miałam wlasnie tam, jeśli was boli w okolicy juz tam przy odbycie , to wiem, ze pomyślicie ze to głupie, ale ja tam miałam problem przez.... niedostateczne płukanie.... To nie było ani wirusowe, ani bakteryjne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem po kilku wymazach u ginekologa, każdy ok, po badanich kału po kątem pasozytów i innych żyjątek, dodatkowo 2  testy szkiełkowe na owsiki też negatywne ale dla pewności i tak dostała córka Zentel na wszelki wypadek jakby jakimś cudem owsiki nie wyszły w badaniu... Nie działa nic!


Na owsiki najskuteczniejsze jest Pyrantelum Medana. A co do badania kału, to rzeczywiście nie jest to najbardziej wiarygodna metoda. Niestety, ale najłatwiej zaobserwować je na własne oczy - wieczorem/w nocy, gdy samice się uaktywniają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam taki problem, pęknięcie z jednej strony pomiędzy odbytem a warfami, zaczęło się po stosunku, piekło niesamowicie, zastosowałam globułki dopochwowe, po których było lepiej, ale rnki nadal są mimo iż nie współżyję i krwawią delikatnie czasami, nie chcą się zagoić. Podłużne, płytkie nacięcia. Jestem za granicą i wiem, że tu nie znajdę dobrego specjalisty - co robić, coś bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To Pyrantelum Medana jest własnie bez recepty...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Juz od ponad 4 lat staram sie dowiedzieciec co jest przyczyna krwawiacych pekniec na skorze i uciazliwego swiadu. Objawy wystepuja nieregularnie na wargach sromowych i/lub odbycie. "Bolesny" swiad i widok krwi na "naturalnych" wkladkach intymnych i papierze toaletowym sa bardzo frustrujace.
Jutro mam kolejna wizyte u "dermatologa czesci intymnych" (mieszkam w Portugalii i tutaj ginekolog nie "zajmuje sie" wargami sromowymi i odbytem..). 
Dzis sprawdzam, czy uda mi sie "wywolac" uciazliwe objawy ponownie - przed tygodniem zaleczylam ranki (clotrimazolum i Eight hour cream Elizabeth Arden) w przeciagu 5 dni! Wlasnie zjadlam kilka ciastek "Spiced Biscuits" firmy Favorina zakupionych w tutejszym Lidlu. Jak dotychczas nie udalo mi sie ustalic na 100% na co tak zle reaguje, ale gut feeling podpowiada mi ze powinnam szukac przyczyn w tym co zjadam - tluszcz lub konserwant stosowane w produktach pszenicznych. Moze to tluszcz palmowy (gordura de palma) - bo akurat ten zastosowano w tych ciastkach? albo konserwant przedluzajacy okres przydatnosci do spozycia?
jesli mi sie uda - wkoncu bede mogla je pokazac lekarzowi i podzielic sie spostrzezeniem!
Poszukam tez nagietka i sprawdze jego skutecznosc u mnie.
Dziekuje za zamieszczenie waszych wypowiedzi i porad.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę przebadać się raczej w kierunku liszaja twardzinoqego u dermatoliwa ze specjalizacją wenerologi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli Ty masz taki problem pękającymi wargami sromowymi, to to jest objaw grzybicy ! i to jak zaawansowanej, ja miałam identycznie. Grzybica mi strasznie dokuczała, ginekolog leczyła mnie dość długo, aż w końcu przepisała mi  provag doustnie i w żelu. Po tygodniu stosowania czuje się już coraz lepiej, pęknięcia minęły, świąd również i komfort życia wrócił, po dwóch tygodniach nie czuję już żadnych   nieprzyjemności.

----------

